# Uber passengers aren't always clueless about tipping - Some are just jerks



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

I was browsing a frequent traveler forum, and came across a thread about Uber ratings. What pissed me off was some of the posts of people who are aware that Uber does not include tips in their fares, but blatantly don't care.

Some quotes:
"I don't purport to take a moral stand. I don't tip #1 because I'm cheap. Guilty as charged."

"If these blue collar workers do not like whatever they are getting paid, then they should be complaining to the company they work for or find another job."

"Tipping is for service. Driving is a low-skill job that requires zero service, which is why they will all be replaced by driverless cars within 5 years, max. I just need a nice silent ride, and a computer can provide that perfectly."

"They also voluntarily signed up to work in a system that has no method of tipping in it, and is advertised as entirely cashless system, so shouldn't expect tips as a result. To me, that sounds like the drivers fault for getting into a system that doesn't yield what they expect."

It does seem like there are some posters who care about Uber drivers... but if this is what we're up against, it's frustrating.

The thread: http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/ride...ber-lyft/1798721-sudden-drop-uber-rating.html


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Not being a jerk to pay what is asked for a service and nothing more. I don't add an extra payment to the person checking me out at the grocery store, I don't tip the librarian who is doing his or her job helping me find a book. I don't tip the cop who writes me a ticket for speeding. Why should anyone be given extra money for doing the job that they agreed to do, for the already agreed to compensation.

Some may say that the tip encourages better performance but so does the rating system, especially when that rating system is used to determine if you can still do your job.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Not being a jerk to pay what is asked for a service and nothing more. I don't add an extra payment to the person checking me out at the grocery store, I don't tip the librarian who is doing his or her job helping me find a book. I don't tip the cop who writes me a ticket for speeding. Why should anyone be given extra money for doing the job that they agreed to do, for the already agreed to compensation.
> 
> Some may say that the tip encourages better performance but so does the rating system, especially when that rating system is used to determine if you can still do your job.


Those people are not independent contractors, and also make an hourly wage. C'mon man, use common sense.

If you're going to make an analogy, please use logical examples.

Here, I will do it for you, a waitress walks back and forth bringing you food and drinks. All she is doing is walking, so by that account, she doesn't need to be paid tips.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

prsvshine said:


> Those people are not independent contractors, and also make an hourly wage. C'mon man, use common sense.
> 
> If you're going to make an analogy, please use logical examples.
> 
> Here, I will do it for you, a waitress walks back and forth bringing you food and drinks. All she is doing is walking, so by that account, she doesn't need to be paid tips.


And I don't tip the waitress either. She is doing work that he or she has agreed to do and at a wage he or she has agreed to.

There are many independent contractors out there and most do not get tips. Most IC make good money when they work and starve between jobs.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Not being a jerk to pay what is asked for a service and nothing more. I don't add an extra payment to the person checking me out at the grocery store, I don't tip the librarian who is doing his or her job helping me find a book. I don't tip the cop who writes me a ticket for speeding. Why should anyone be given extra money for doing the job that they agreed to do, for the already agreed to compensation.
> 
> Some may say that the tip encourages better performance but so does the rating system, especially when that rating system is used to determine if you can still do your job.


WTF! You are not one of us! Very weak examples.


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> And I don't tip the waitress either. She is doing work that he or she has agreed to do and at a wage he or she has agreed to.
> 
> There are many independent contractors out there and most do not get tips. Most IC make good money when they work and starve between jobs.


Wait... you don't tip your wait staff? You know, the people who are paid $2-3/hour in wages.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PTUber said:


> WTF! You are not one of us! Very weak examples.


What is one of us? I do drive people around in my car using Ubers app, I also take rides in other peoples car using ubers app.

Wait staff are guarenteed by law to make at least the fed min wage. However their compensation is between the store they work for and them not with me. My only piece in that transaction is paying an agreed to price for the service received.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

It isn't the nature of the service that determines whether tipping is appropriate, its the tradition of the profession in question.

And in the minds of most people, the Uber Profession is a non-tipping one- unlike pizza delivery or cab driving.

Even though the service is similar.

A similar example is that a patron would not tip his urologist for a prostate massage, but he would tip his masseuse. Same service, different traditions.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> It isn't the nature of the service that determines whether tipping is appropriate, its the tradition of the profession in question.
> 
> And in the minds of most people, the Uber Profession is a non-tipping one- unlike pizza delivery or cab driving.
> 
> ...


Wow. Just wow.
You actually think Uber is different than cabs? Same job = get person from point A to point B. But Uber cars are generally nicer & cleaner. And Uber rates are HALF that of cabs.

Seems like you are saying you TIP your cab driver? But not your Uber driver? For same service (and less expensive). The person that is responsible for your SAFE transportation?

Seems like you are saying you TIP your pizza delivery person? But not your Uber eats person?

You should also know when many signed up with Uber as drivers, the driver pay rates were higher. They have been cut as well as bonuses for drivers.

And regarding waiters? They take a job at $2.75/hour (1/5 of minimum wage) because the expectation of receiving TIPS as part of their income is industry standard. So much so that the IRS automatically assesses a 15% income estimate to their lowly wages so waiters pay tax on that TIP. So when YOU don't tip your waiter, know that they are LOSING money by serving you! What a deadbeat. It is the industry norm - just like tipping cabbies (aka Uber).

If you don't want TIP your Uber driver, please take the bus. Or take a cab & pay twice as much and see what happens when you don't tip them!

Urologist? At $400 a visit v. your masseuse at $80 a visit? Um...comparing apples to yarn?

And don't ever eat anywhere but McDonald's again. Pathetic.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> And regarding waiters? They take a job at $2.75/hour (1/5 of minimum wage) because the expectation of receiving TIPS as part of their income is industry standard. So much so that the IRS automatically assesses a 15% income estimate to their lowly wages so waiters pay tax on that TIP. So when YOU don't tip your waiter, know that they are LOSING money by serving you! What a deadbeat. It is the industry norm - just like tipping cabbies (aka Uber).


If a waiter who is working for $2.75/hour does not earn enough tips to equal the federal min wage their employer is required by law to make up the difference in pay. The IRS automatically assesses allocated tips because tips are so very often underreported. If however you keep a log of your daily tips and can show that what you reported is accurate than you can get out of the allocated tips.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> If a waiter who is working for $2.75/hour does not earn enough tips to equal the federal min wage their employer is required by law to make up the difference in pay. The IRS automatically assesses allocated tips because tips are so very often underreported. If however you keep a log of your daily tips and can show that what you reported is accurate than you can get out of the allocated tips.


Jerk is right.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> Jerk is right.


Agreed!


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

All these people who don't tip Uber will tip their hairdresser.
They say Ubers are small business owners and independent contractors. You don't tip the owners of hair salons but you do tip hairdressers.
But almost ALL hairdressers lease the chairs in salons and are small business owners and independent contractors too.

Go figure


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> And I don't tip the waitress either. She is doing work that he or she has agreed to do and at a wage he or she has agreed to.


Wow. I don't know you, yet I don't like you at all.


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

In that sense, I should have a five star rating all the time if I just get the person from A to B? Why do I even bother to keep my car clean or try to keep my riders entertained by conversation or music? Why should I accept requests to turn on air conditioning or let them open my windows to ruin my fuel efficiency? That's not in my job description.

Same thing at a restaurant. You don't tip when your waitress just brings you food and check, but she doesn't refill your water or ask how you're doing and literally doesn't give a crap about you.

FFS, it's both tradition and common courtesy. If whoever is offering the service tried to please and offered you a good experience, it's only polite that you tip in appreciation. I tip my drivers based on service when I ride too. There has been once or twice where I didn't tip because the driver did not even greet, so he was compensated at Uber/Lyft rates for just doing his job. Most of the time, if you're driving me and you just have the common courtesy to say "hello" or "how are you", you already have my tips. When I ride I tend to ride Lyft just so I don't have to worry about not having cash on me.

You don't have to tip just as Trump didn't have to release his tax records. You're judged based on your actions. I just think it's better for all of us to be polite and show appreciation for each other. Hey, but that's just me.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

marcoracecar said:


> In that sense, I should have a five star rating all the time if I just get the person from A to B? Why do I even bother to keep my car clean or try to keep my riders entertained by conversation or music? Why should I accept requests to turn on air conditioning or let them open my windows to ruin my fuel efficiency? That's not in my job description.
> 
> Same thing at a restaurant. You don't tip when your waitress just brings you food and check, but she doesn't refill your water or ask how you're doing and literally doesn't give a crap about you.
> 
> ...


So, you don't tip a cab driver?


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> So, you don't tip a cab driver?


Did you read what I wrote?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

marcoracecar said:


> In that sense, I should have a five star rating all the time if I just get the person from A to B? Why do I even bother to keep my car clean or try to keep my riders entertained by conversation or music? Why should I accept requests to turn on air conditioning or let them open my windows to ruin my fuel efficiency? That's not in my job description.


That is why all front facing service type jobs should have a rating system in place. You can get great service that you paid for without the bribe of a tip.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Not being a jerk to pay what is asked for a service and nothing more. I don't add an extra payment to the person checking me out at the grocery store, I don't tip the librarian who is doing his or her job helping me find a book. I don't tip the cop who writes me a ticket for speeding. Why should anyone be given extra money for doing the job that they agreed to do, for the already agreed to compensation.
> 
> Some may say that the tip encourages better performance but so does the rating system, especially when that rating system is used to determine if you can still do your job.


Then why do we tip hair cutters and food servers?


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is why all front facing service type jobs should have a rating system in place. You can get great service that you paid for without the bribe of a tip.


That's where I disagree. I absolutely hate systems that allow people to be rated behind a safety curtain. If I want to show appreciation, I make sure to do that in person, face to face.

What's to stop people from wrongly accusing you of bad service? Technology made us all badass mofos behind a screen. No one can say anything directly to another person anymore. It's sad.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> Then why do we tip hair cutters and food servers?


I don't


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is why all front facing service type jobs should have a rating system in place. You can get great service that you paid for without the bribe of a tip.


That would have to be coupled with price increases commensurate with paying a livable wage without the need for tips. That's what no one seems to get....

Tipping culture gives the customer the POWER to reward or punish service by augmenting the server's pay or not doing so. In a tipless society, you lose that power. In many tipless societies, like Eastern Europe, the result is that you don't get much service at all, though you pay a higher check than you would if it were a tipping society.



Uberfunitis said:


> I don't


Color me shocked.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

marcoracecar said:


> That's where I disagree. I absolutely hate systems that allow people to be rated behind a safety curtain. If I want to show appreciation, I make sure to do that in person, face to face.
> 
> What's to stop people from wrongly accusing you of bad service? Technology made us all badass mofos behind a screen. No one can say anything directly to another person anymore. It's sad.


It is not always comfortable telling someone that they suck at their job and should be fired. I think ratings give far more honest opinions of someones performance.


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is not always comfortable telling someone that they suck at their job and should be fired. I think ratings give far more honest opinions of someones performance.


It's not comfortable receiving poor service either. That's the way it used to be. If you have a problem, then just say it. It's constructive criticism. Let the person know how he or she can improve. If there are words you can only say behind a person's back, then it's probably not constructive in the first place.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is not always comfortable telling someone that they suck at their job and should be fired. I think ratings give far more honest opinions of someones performance.


First of all, it isn't your job as a customer to tell someone they should be fired, that's between the employee and their employer. I have no problem calmly and respectfully telling a server where they fell short of expectations, and adjusting my TIP accordingly. I guess if you are a cheap-ass, you don't have a tip adjustment at your disposal and need to hide behind a survey, taking shots at the person in anonymity. All the while enjoying the lower menu prices a tipping culture bring. You're welcome.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't tip the cop who writes me a ticket for speeding.


I never tipped the high school bully either.

Nor did I tip the guy who stopped me in my path and demanded my money once.

A cop does not provide a service to you when writing a ticket to you. He is essentially using the threat of force (arrest, or gunshot if you resist) to extract your belongings from you to pay for his salary.

The fact that this theft is legalized does not make it any less theft.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> That would have to be coupled with price increases commensurate with paying a livable wage without the need for tips. That's what no one seems to get....
> 
> Tipping culture gives the customer the POWER to reward or punish service by augmenting the server's pay or not doing so. In a tipless society, you lose that power. In many tipless societies, like Eastern Europe, the result is that you don't get much service at all, though you pay a higher check than you would if it were a tipping society.


There is a minimum wage that everyone has, even servers have the same min wage, they are just allowed to use tips to bring it up but if no tip employer has to pay at least the fed min wage. Why should a server be compensated more than a retail worker who does not get tips or anyone else for that matter.

Rating systems give the same power, and I would argue more power than a tip system. If someone is not hungry for money the tip has less of a motivating factor for them. Where as a rating is something that an employer can monitor and take action on quicker.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> What is one of us? I do drive people around in my car using Ubers app, I also take rides in other peoples car using ubers app.
> 
> Wait staff are guarenteed by law to make at least the fed min wage. However their compensation is between the store they work for and them not with me. My only piece in that transaction is paying an agreed to price for the service received.


Go to a restaurant and tell the entire wait staff that, IN EVERY CITY IN THE WORLD. lol.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

One of the reasons I do not eat out at fancy places is because the tipping atmosphere is upsetting.

Whenever I get a sandwich at the sandwich shop I leave a tip in the tip jar. Most folks do not tip there, but I do. But if it started getting the same way as a restaurant where they demand tips even to the point of adding it to your bill automatically, I'd stop going to the sandwich shop. Mandatory tips are not tips. They are just a way of instituting misleading prices.

I like getting tips, but I like a low-pressure environment like the sandwich shop.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> One of the reasons I do not eat out at fancy places is because the tipping atmosphere is upsetting.
> 
> Whenever I get a sandwich at the sandwich shop I leave a tip in the tip jar. Most folks do not tip there, but I do. But if it started getting the same way as a restaurant where they demand tips even to the point of adding it to your bill automatically, I'd stop going to the sandwich shop. Mandatory tips are not tips. They are just a way of instituting misleading prices.
> 
> I like getting tips, but I like a low-pressure environment like the sandwich shop.


What gets me about tipping in restaurants more than anything is that it is based on the price of the food. If I go into a store and order a burger and fries and water I am expected to pay far less in tip than if I order something more expensive like baby back rips and a beer in the same store. The work is exactly the same for the server why should he or she get compensated more for the same work just because I order something more expensive.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

There's a sliding scale for TIPS depending on the level of service (above or below average). Typically, in restaurants, 15% is average. 20% for good service. 10% for below average. It's discretionary. Adjust as you see fit (up or down). Tips are usually "included" on a bill for large parties only and there is good reason for that.

If I were on a first date with someone who was a bad tipper - He wouldn't get a second date. Bad character.

And if you didn't tip your hairdresser on the first visit - you may not want to go back.



marcoracecar said:


> Did you read what I wrote?


I did read it. You specified Uber & Lyft. Have you ever ridden in a regular cab? Do you tip your cab driver?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> One of the reasons I do not eat out at fancy places is because the tipping atmosphere is upsetting.
> 
> Whenever I get a sandwich at the sandwich shop I leave a tip in the tip jar. Most folks do not tip there, but I do. But if it started getting the same way as a restaurant where they demand tips even to the point of adding it to your bill automatically, I'd stop going to the sandwich shop. Mandatory tips are not tips. They are just a way of instituting misleading prices.
> 
> I like getting tips, but I like a low-pressure environment like the sandwich shop.


Odd, the only time I've ever had a gratuity added to my check automatically is when it was a table of six or more. It has been completely elective otherwise (certainly expected, of course).


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm generally generous in tipping waiters and waitresses (at least 15%, but usually 20%), but I don't expect a tip as an Uber driver. 
But I have to admit, there is definitely something unsavory about adults whining about not getting a gratuity.


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> I did read it. You specified Uber & Lyft. Have you ever ridden in a regular cab? Do you tip your cab driver?


I only rode in a cab when I was in Vegas (at least in the US, I rode in a lot of regular cabs when I was in Hong Kong). Like I said, if the driver went as far as saying "hello", I would've tipped. How much? That depends on the rest of the experience.

That said, cab drivers in HK are much cooler than cab drivers here.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

marcoracecar said:


> I only rode in a cab when I was in Vegas (at least in the US, I rode in a lot of regular cabs when I was in Hong Kong). Like I said, if the driver went as far as saying "hello", I would've tipped. How much? That depends on the rest of the experience.
> 
> That said, cab drivers in HK are much cooler than cab drivers here.


You "would have" tipped?

To be clear, did your Vegas cab driver say "Hello?" Did you tip him?

Did your Hong Kong 'cool' cab drivers say "Hello"? Did you tip them?

Did your Uber driver say "Hello"? Did you tip him/them?


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> I'm generally generous in tipping waiters and waitresses (at least 15%, but usually 20%), but I don't expect a tip as an Uber driver.
> But I have to admit, there is definitely something unsavory about adults whining about not getting a gratuity.


15% tip for wait staff is not "generous." That's the bare minimum.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

KellyC said:


> 15% tip for wait staff is not "generous." That's the bare minimum.


lol


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is a minimum wage that everyone has, even servers have the same min wage, they are just allowed to use tips to bring it up but if no tip employer has to pay at least the fed min wage. Why should a server be compensated more than a retail worker who does not get tips or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> Rating systems give the same power, and I would argue more power than a tip system. If someone is not hungry for money the tip has less of a motivating factor for them. Where as a rating is something that an employer can monitor and take action on quicker.


Unless something has changed, wait staff are often paid less than the minimum wage that, say, a retail worker would get. The law allows restaurant owners to do that, and then presumes that wait staff receive 8% of their sales, whether they get stiffed by diners or not.

And don't get me started on rampant tip theft and fraud by restaurant owners.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

At the risk of being though a "jerk."


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Unless something has changed, wait staff are often paid less than the minimum wage that, say, a retail worker would get. The law allows restaurant owners to do that, and then presumes that wait staff receive 8% of their sales, whether they get stiffed by diners or not.
> 
> And don't get me started on rampant tip theft and fraud by restaurant owners.


That has not been the case for a very long time in the US at least. It is a common misconception and one that I think is passed around on purpose to generate pity tips. Tipped wait staff are and have been required to be paid at least the fed min wage, if they do not get enough tips to reach that level combined with their hourly pay, their employer is required to make up the difference. And you are talking about allocated tips and if you actually keep a record of your tips and can prove with that record than you only have to pay your actual tips and not that presumed tip amount.

Posted it before but seems like a good place for it again.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

Let me add that in good restaurants (& we are not talking high end here-just good $16-$24 per dinner plate) the wait staff tips out $ to the busboy, food runner, bartender. It's about 25-30% of what they make. That busboy is working his way thru college. That food runner has been at the restaurant 20 years & supports a wife & 3 kids. Oh...and that Uber driver is a single mom with a husband who beat her & she has a restraining order against. You know the one - you grabbed a bottle of water from the car & she got you to your train on time. Just trying to make ends meet.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

We all have a life outside of work, why should I care what is going on at home with the person that is ringing me up at best buy, or carrying my curly fries to my table or taking my lazy ass one block in an Uber because I am too lazy to walk.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Just as [really more] likely: busboy working his way to a case of Tecate for the weekend and the waitresses saving up for spring break trip to Vegas.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I think the anti-tip "They signed on for minimum wage that's what they arta git" crowd should consider this:

When you dine at Ruth's Chris/Maggiano's/Moonlight Bistro/wherever, do you want the guy/girl taking your order in Burger King or the WalMart cashier to be your server? Because that's what you're going to get.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

KellyC said:


> 15% tip for wait staff is not "generous." That's the bare minimum.


But a $1 tip for your Uber driver is generous!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Not so much anti-tip, as I am anti-entitlement attitude. 
The pro-tips crowd aren't pro-gratuity, they're pro-entitlement. 
They feel _entitled _to a _gratuity _and can't seem to grasp the contradiction therein.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> What is one of us? I do drive people around in my car using Ubers app, I also take rides in other peoples car using ubers app.
> 
> Wait staff are guarenteed by law to make at least the fed min wage. However their compensation is between the store they work for and them not with me. My only piece in that transaction is paying an agreed to price for the service received.


I hope you never eat at the same place twice.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

KellyC said:


> I hope you never eat at the same place twice.


Not paying the bribe to the waitstaff could mean various bodily fluids in your food. Not tipping at a restaurant is a poor choice. Personally, I just solve this whole dilemma by avoiding classy places filled with classy workers that do such things. On the rare occasion where I go (mainly if invited by family), I would tip over 20%. But I do not find such places pleasant.

My rule of thumb, if I am willingly going somewhere and not just going to be polite, is that I don't eat at a place unless I can see them prepare the food in front of me. That way no foreign bodies get into my food.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> We all have a life outside of work, why should I care what is going on at home with the person that is ringing me up at best buy, or carrying my curly fries to my table or taking my lazy ass one block in an Uber because I am too lazy to walk.


Are you really an Uber driver? I think you drank too much of the "no need to tip/tip is included" Koolaid. I'm sure you refuse all tips given to you just and send them to Uber like a good Ant.

Do you think it's fair to ping a driver 20 min away so he can take your lazy ass one block away for $3. I'm sure no one signed up to do that. What about when that happens to you?


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> That has not been the case for a very long time in the US at least. It is a common misconception and one that I think is passed around on purpose to generate pity tips. Tipped wait staff are and have been required to be paid at least the fed min wage, if they do not get enough tips to reach that level combined with their hourly pay, their employer is required to make up the difference. And you are talking about allocated tips and if you actually keep a record of your tips and can prove with that record than you only have to pay your actual tips and not that presumed tip amount.
> 
> Posted it before but seems like a good place for it again.


When in Rome...
So the culture & standard in Europe is no tip (it's offset by higher food prices & therefore higher wages). The US plates of $16-$24 will be $22-$30 in Europe. And in the US - Tipping is customary & standard. The AMOUNT of the tip is discretionary. TIPS = To Insure Prompt Service.

PS - You don't tip at McDonald's. But then again they don't deliver your food on a plate to you while you are drinking that martini they brought you from the bar and a replacement spoon after you dropped yours on the floor and the extra butter you asked for after they brought the side of Bernaise you asked for after remembering you liked Bernaise after getting your meal, and ditto for the other 3 diners at your table and the other 18 guests in their section they tend to while juggling your needs along with theirs at amazing efficiency.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> You actually think Uber is different than cabs? .


The founder of Uber has made the point repeatedly that Ubers and taxis are as different as day and night. The entire purpose of Uber was to vanquish taxis in favor of new, bargain basement service.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The founder of Uber has made the point repeatedly that Ubers and taxis are as different as day and night. The entire purpose of Uber was to vanquish taxis in favor of new, bargain basement service.


So when someone requests "Uber-Taxi" the service is different?


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> You "would have" tipped?
> 
> To be clear, did your Vegas cab driver say "Hello?" Did you tip him?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you're trying to get at, but if you read my post then you'd know I tip unless service is bad. Yes, I did tip them. Are you going to ask my mother's maiden name?


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


>


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I think the anti-tip "They signed on for minimum wage that's what they arta git" crowd should consider this:
> 
> When you dine at Ruth's Chris/Maggiano's/Moonlight Bistro/wherever, do you want the guy/girl taking your order in Burger King or the WalMart cashier to be your server? Because that's what you're going to get.


No, those type of places are a high priced place to eat and can afford to pay higher to their employees, allowing them to be more selective in who they employ as more would want to work there for the higher pay. If people stop tipping, employers will have to pay at a level to attract the type of employees they want. Sure menu prices may go up some but they are already charging as much as they can get people to pay.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, those type of places are a high priced place to eat and can afford to pay higher to their employees, allowing them to be more selective in who they employ as more would want to work there for the higher pay. If people stop tipping, employers will have to pay at a level to attract the type of employees they want. Sure menu prices may go up some but they are already charging as much as they can get people to pay.


And in order to pay at a level to attract that type of employee, they would have to charge a higher menu price. High end establishments have high property, food, and culinary worker costs combined with low volume. Restaurateurs aren't becoming trillionaires even with successful fine dining establishments and chains. So you pay a higher menu price and you are stuck with whatever service you are provided, because the server has no incentive to care about your experience.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

KellyC said:


> I hope you never eat at the same place twice.


I mostly don't tip in places that I am visiting. In my home area I will tip very lowly if I ever plan to return. That is why Ubers don't get tips they don't have leverage like restaurants with repeat business. I rarely have the same passenger more than once or twice and add to that we don't even know who it is before we accept.



Trafficat said:


> Not paying the bribe to the waitstaff could mean various bodily fluids in your food. Not tipping at a restaurant is a poor choice.


Thats why I never return anything to the kitchen that is not prepared correctly I just get a refund and be done with it. If I am with others I will say I am just not hungry any more it was that bad and not eat anything else. Its a shame that you have to worry about retaliation for saying your steak is not cooked the way you ordered it.


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, those type of places are a high priced place to eat and can afford to pay higher to their employees, allowing them to be more selective in who they employ as more would want to work there for the higher pay. If people stop tipping, employers will have to pay at a level to attract the type of employees they want. Sure menu prices may go up some but they are already charging as much as they can get people to pay.


 And they'd have to charge higher upfront prices for their product, meaning now you'd pay that higher price even if you didn't like the service.

Last time our group spent $1200 at a nice restaurant we paid another $300 in tips. Everyone was happy.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I mostly don't tip in places that I am visiting. In my home area I will tip very lowly if I ever plan to return. That is why Ubers don't get tips they don't have leverage like restaurants with repeat business. I rarely have the same passenger more than once or twice and add to that we don't even know who it is before we accept.


I like getting tipped because the rider enjoyed the overall experience. If a rider tipped because they feared reprisal, it wouldn't be a tip, it would be something else...protection money, so to speak. So you really don't tip at all, and you seem to be a real joy to go out with.

I never feel entitled to tips. The only time it irks me is when bigshots brag about what they tipped here or there, then stiff me after a great ride and conversation.

If you don't tip, I don't hold it against you unless you are also a driver or obnoxiously wave it in my face as in my example above. If our conversation on the ride gives me the impression that you are struggling financially, I politely refuse the tip. I generally don't expect or want tips from college kids. Even the dbags. They can hit me when they have a career going.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The founder of Uber has made the point repeatedly that Ubers and taxis are as different as day and night. The entire purpose of Uber was to vanquish taxis in favor of new, bargain basement service.


So because Travis says they're different makes it true? Have you not seen all the fire he's been under?

He wants cheap because he pays none of the vehicle expenses so it costs him nothing to send a driver 20 min away to take you 2 blocks for $3. He says no tips because he wants you to pass them to him in the form of inflated upfront fares that the drivers don't share in. Because he can't get a cut of any actual tips.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Are you really an Uber driver? I think you drank too much of the "no need to tip/tip is included" Koolaid. I'm sure you refuse all tips given to you just and send them to Uber like a good Ant.
> 
> Do you think it's fair to ping a driver 20 min away so he can take your lazy ass one block away for $3. I'm sure no one signed up to do that. What about when that happens to you?


It has been my policy to accept tips if someone is dumb enough to give me one. I think I will change that policy though and tell the passenger that I am offended that they think that I need a bribe to give them the best service that I can, and hand the money back.

When a passenger requests a ride from Uber it is up to you as the independent contractor if you are willing to take it or not. We know how far the passenger is away from us, and should assume that it will be a min fare trip regardless of how far away from us they are. Is that worth your time and resources to accept, that is a personal choice. I will say though that Uber should let us know before accepting the ride how long it should take to complete the job but that is between Uber and us and not the passengers concern.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, those type of places are a high priced place to eat and can afford to pay higher to their employees, allowing them to be more selective in who they employ as more would want to work there for the higher pay. If people stop tipping, employers will have to pay at a level to attract the type of employees they want. Sure menu prices may go up some but they are already charging as much as they can get people to pay.


No...those higher end places pay the same lowly wage ($2.75 in DC) but attract a higher skilled waiter because the incentive is greater tip $ based upon a higher bill. And within every restaurant you have your varied staff - from new hire to king of the dining room. Thus, certain wait staff have clients who request them repeatedly. And for the best of the staff, when VIP's dine there management makes sure to have them served by the best waiter.

Oh, and the US no-tipping but higher menu prices has been tried. It was a total flop!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> And in order to pay at a level to attract that type of employee, they would have to charge a higher menu price. High end establishments have high property, food, and culinary worker costs combined with low volume. Restaurateurs aren't becoming trillionaires even with successful fine dining establishments and chains. So you pay a higher menu price and you are stuck with whatever service you are provided, because the server has no incentive to care about your experience.


I am fine with menu prices being higher but I doubt that they would rise by the amount people wanted tips. There would be market forces preventing the prices from going up to much.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am fine with menu prices being higher but I doubt that they would rise by the amount people wanted tips. There would be market forces preventing the prices from going up to much.


Those same market forces would lower labor force competition for those jobs, and you would end up with lower quality wait staff.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> Oh, and the US no-tipping but higher menu prices has been tried. It was a total flop!


Only because servers are vastly overpaid by tips and they refused to work at a place that did not allow that practice.



PrestonT said:


> Those same market forces would lower labor force competition for those jobs, and you would end up with lower quality wait staff.


And that is why you have ratings of the staff and get rid of poor performers. If the establishment cannot make ends meet than they should go out of business. There are other business that will pop up and replace them

Bottom line is if you are depending on me to pay your employees than they will not get paid when I go threw if I have a choice as in I don't live next door and eat there every day.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> It has been my policy to accept tips if someone is dumb enough to give me one. I think I will change that policy though and tell the passenger that I am offended that they think that I need a bribe to give them the best service that I can, and hand the money back.


Don't be silly. They aren't bribing you. The trip is over when they give you the tip and you will likely never see them again. The tip is a gift. The tip could either be because the person thinks you are an old school taxi and thus entitled to a tip, or because the person just wants to give you a gift.

In my opinion gifts should neither be solicited nor refused as both are rude. I can see telling the rider you are not expecting tips if you want to put them at ease from the old taxi standard, but if they still try to tip you after saying that you should graciously accept it.

Tips are rare. I would say 3/16 of my passengers give any tip, based on many days where I do about 16 trips and get about 3 people that tip me.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Don't be silly. They aren't bribing you. The trip is over when they give you the tip and you will likely never see them again. The tip is a gift. The tip could either be because the person thinks you are an old school taxi and thus entitled to a tip, or because the person just wants to give you a gift.
> 
> In my opinion gifts should neither be solicited nor refused as both are rude. I can see telling the rider you are not expecting tips if you want to put them at ease from the old taxi standard, but if they still try to tip you after saying that you should graciously accept it.
> 
> Tips are rare. I would say 3/16 of my passengers give any tip.


I would agree but my goal is to get rid of the tipping society. I can not take them if I think that they are a bad idea and I am not willing to tip myself.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Doowop said:


> Do you Accept tips when offered while driving for Uber?


I have in the past accepted tips from idiots but I no longer will.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Don't be silly. They aren't bribing you. The trip is over when they give you the tip and you will likely never see them again. The tip is a gift. The tip could either be because the person thinks you are an old school taxi and thus entitled to a tip, or because the person just wants to give you a gift.
> 
> In my opinion gifts should neither be solicited nor refused as both are rude. I can see telling the rider you are not expecting tips if you want to put them at ease from the old taxi standard, but if they still try to tip you after saying that you should graciously accept it.
> 
> Tips are rare. I would say 3/16 of my passengers give any tip, based on many days where I do about 16 trips and get about 3 people that tip me.


How is an old school taxi "entitled" to a tip anymore than an Uber driver. Not that we are entitled to them, but why do they deserve it more than us? Even with a tip we are still cheaper than a cab have nicer cars, and are generally friendlier. Don't give me that tradition crap either.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> How is an old school taxi "entitled" to a tip anymore than an Uber driver. Not that we are entitled to them, but why do they deserve it more than us? Even with a tip we are still cheaper than a cab have nicer cars, and are generally friendlier. Don't give me that tradition crap either.


It's all about tradition. I worked in a hotel for a while, and some of it I stood at the desk next to the bell desk dealing with angry customers making $10 an hour. The bell guys got like $10 an hour in wages also, plus another $10-15 an hour in tips. Other than occasionally going up to a room to drop off luggage, they pretty much did the same thing I did, which was stand around most of the time waiting for the next guy to come. Only I spent a lot more time dealing with angry customers. Bell guys get tips, guys that deal with angry customers do not. It's just tradition.

The fact is, in America, taxi cab drivers get tips, and anyone who doesn't tip their cab driver is a jerkface. Giving a fat tip is not generous, it is expected. To be generous you probably need a super big tip.

Uber drivers do not get tips. Anyone who doesn't tip an Uber driver is normal. Giving a $1 tip to an Uber driver is generous, and possibly increases his earnings by 25%.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> It has been my policy to accept tips if someone is dumb enough to give me one. I think I will change that policy though and tell the passenger that I am offended that they think that I need a bribe to give them the best service that I can, and hand the money back.
> 
> When a passenger requests a ride from Uber it is up to you as the independent contractor if you are willing to take it or not. We know how far the passenger is away from us, and should assume that it will be a min fare trip regardless of how far away from us they are. Is that worth your time and resources to accept, that is a personal choice. I will say though that Uber should let us know before accepting the ride how long it should take to complete the job but that is between Uber and us and not the passengers concern.


So what about when you have a driver come a long way to take you a short distance? Yes they are idiots for taking your call especially with no surge, but it still makes it taboo not to show some gratitude for it since you would know how horrible the rates are.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> So what about when you have a driver come a long way to take you a short distance? Yes they are idiots for taking your call especially with no surge, but it still makes it taboo not to show some gratitude for it since you would know how horrible the rates are.


I am never going to tip an Uber, unless there is some way that is devised that encourages it, like it getting harder to find a ride etc


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am never going to tip an Uber, unless there is some way that is devised that encourages it, like it getting harder to find a ride etc


OMG. 
Tips cabs but not Uber. And still no-one (...Spam that's you) has told me the difference between cabs & Uber.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> OMG.
> Tips cabs but not Uber. And still no-one (...Spam that's you) has told me the difference between cabs & Uber.


You have me confused I will not tip a cab either, not that I would ever take a cab now.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am never going to tip an Uber, unless there is some way that is devised that encourages it, like it getting harder to find a ride etc


Totally unacceptable behavior from a very childish grown man


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

marcoracecar said:


> Did you read what I wrote?


Why don't you write it again.



Uberfunitis said:


> You have me confused I will not tip a cab either, not that I would ever take a cab now.


I'm sure cab drivers and anyone in the service industry are more then happy to hear that. That's why they have commuter bus services.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Totally unacceptable behavior from a very childish grown man


What is childish about not paying more than is absolutely required. I agreed to pay x for a ride, you agreed to take x - Ubers massive cut. It is not childish to not feel obligated to pay additional money than what was agreed to.



ChortlingCrison said:


> I'm sure cab drivers and anyone in the service industry are more then happy to hear that. That's why they have commuter bus services.


Why should an Uber driver get extra money for doing their job and a commuter bus driver should not? Nobody deserves more than what is agreed to for the services that are paid for.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> OMG.
> Tips cabs but not Uber. And still no-one (...Spam that's you) has told me the difference between cabs & Uber.


über was built as the tipless Taxi Alternative.

That's how they ran the cabs nearly out of business in so many places.

If Uber wants to reinvent itself as a service that invites, welcomes and encourages tipping, they can certainly do so. Put it right on their webpage and e-reciepts.

But they haven't yet.


----------



## WVboyinOH (Jan 11, 2016)

Ihateyou said:


> I was browsing a frequent traveler forum, and came across a thread about Uber ratings. What pissed me off was some of the posts of people who are aware that Uber does not include tips in their fares, but blatantly don't care.
> 
> Some quotes:
> "I don't purport to take a moral stand. I don't tip #1 because I'm cheap. Guilty as charged."
> ...


These sentiments are not exclusive to Uber. I've heard to exact same justifications made to every service industry job. Jerks are jerks to everyone, not just TNC drivers.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It has been my policy to accept tips if someone is dumb enough to give me one. I think I will change that policy though and tell the passenger that I am offended that they think that I need a bribe to give them the best service that I can, and hand the money back.


I agree someone would be very dumb to give you anything. Just one thread on this site, and I'm rooting for the world to never give you anything, ever.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I never tipped the high school bully either.
> 
> Nor did I tip the guy who stopped me in my path and demanded my money once.
> 
> ...


What about tipping the cop who comes to your house and arrests a burglar? You were going to lose your flat screen TV so why not give the cop $20


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

swingset said:


> I agree someone would be very dumb to give you anything. Just one thread on this site, and I'm rooting for the world to never give you anything, ever.


I don't want anyone in the world to give me anything. I want to work for it, by providing a service at an agreed to price. I will use that honest non extorted money to buy the things that I need and or want in life. The world does not give me anything.


----------



## WHICHUBERUBE (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm not a driver. I post infrequently. I only read page one and the current last page (4).

So yeah you can make an excuse for anything but $X will not kill anybody if they are being honest. You know if you sign up as a firefighter you will take on smoke inhalation but that doesn't mean you are happy when it happens. Never got the logic that because you sign up for a no tipping platform that it should be perfectly ok.

What I did unfortunately find is drivers seem so demoralized or low quality they are not encouraging tips attitude wise. I've had drivers not say thank you when tipping. Also, I needed a minimum fare SUV ride (luggage I carried) and tipped $5 and the driver was clearly upset. To be balanced, the rider can't solve the larger cultural problem with Uber and bring their salary to a living wage.

I say raise rates 50% and add tipping. The class of driver/rider will change. Never going to happen but that is my opinion for an easy solution. The rats are increasingly the only ones not jumping ship until then, that includes riders and drivers.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't care if pax tip or not on any particular trip but don't expect me to go out of my way unless you are paying extra. That includes things like making additional stops to run errands or waiting for a friend for a second pick up. You can leave my car at any point in time and I can find another rider who is paying me just like you were. **** this crap. That isn't part of the agreed upon contract which is to transport passengers from point A to point B.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> That isn't part of the agreed upon contract which is to transport passengers from point A to point B.


Where did this agreement come from? I don't remember seeing that in any TOS


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Where did this agreement come from? I don't remember seeing that in any TOS


You probably haven't read the TOS. It's ok man.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> You probably haven't read the TOS. It's ok man.


You acknowledge and agree that all Users should be transported directly to their specified destination, as directed by the applicable User, without unauthorized interruption or unauthorized stops.

From the TOS It does not say anything about point A to point B If the user authorizes a stop than it is part of the job and what we are being compensated for.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> You acknowledge and agree that all Users should be transported directly to their specified destination, as directed by the applicable User, without unauthorized interruption or unauthorized stops.
> 
> From the TOS It does not say anything about point A to point B If the user authorizes a stop than it is part of the job and what we are being compensated for.


 A stop not a wait...
Not a get my luggage, not a drive-thru, not water or mints.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

john2g1 said:


> A stop not a wait...
> Not a get my luggage, not a drive-thru, not water or mints.


Would not a wait be an authorized interruption to the trip and thus be covered?


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

No... No it would not. Taxis, limos, etc. basically every point to point ground transportation service has a rate that is different when the driver is waiting.

The $0.12 per min is reflective of the constant stream of gas that leaves your tank even if you sit idle.

A waiting fare is compensation for all of the time/money you COULD be driving someone else for $X p/mile instead of sitting around for your original fare.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

john2g1 said:


> No... No it would not. Taxis, limos, etc. basically every point to point ground transportation service has a rate that is different when the driver is waiting.
> 
> The $0.12 per min is reflective of the constant stream of gas that leaves your tank even if you sit idle.
> 
> A waiting fare is compensation for all of the time/money you COULD be driving someone else for $X p/mile instead of sitting around for your original fare.


absolutely, we get paid per min to wait as we should. Some were saying that making stops and waiting are not part of the job that we are getting paid for with our mile/min rate whatever it is in a given area. I was just pointing out that the TOS does include these activities.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> And I don't tip the waitress either. She is doing work that he or she has agreed to do and at a wage he or she has agreed to.
> 
> There are many independent contractors out there and most do not get tips. Most IC make good money when they work and starve between jobs.


 The waiter/waitress wage that she "agreed to" is the paltry minimum wage required by the law PLUS tips. That's the wage she agreed to. If you do not tip when she does her job exactly as she should then you are simply cheating them out of the money they deserve. You can try to justify it any way you want to there simply is NO excuse for not tipping those who depend upon this form of payment to make a living. But then you knew that already, didn't you!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The waiter/waitress wage that she "agreed to" is the paltry minimum wage required by the law PLUS tips. That's the wage she agreed to. If you do not tip when she does her job exactly as she should then you are simply cheating them out of the money they deserve. You can try to justify it any way you want to there simply is NO excuse for not tipping those who depend upon this form of payment to make a living. But then you knew that already, didn't you!


I am not cheating anyone out of any money, tipping is by definition a voluntary act. Counting on tips is no different than sitting on the side of the road with your hat in your hand and being pissed off that you did not get what you expected for the day. They agreed to the minimal wage required by law and the chance that he or she may get a tip, though there is no guarantee or promise of any tip.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> absolutely, we get paid per min to wait as we should. Some were saying that making stops and waiting are not part of the job that we are getting paid for with our mile/min rate whatever it is in a given area. I was just pointing out that the TOS does include these activities.


The TOS say that when I agree to pick up a rider my only requirement is to take them to the entered destination in the most direct or fastest route. There is nothing that says I need to make even 1 stop and wait for them to run errands. Doing so, I earn $4.75/hour before taking into account any fuel wasted which does not even meet the minimum wage requirements.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The TOS say that when I agree to pick up a rider my only requirement is to take them to the entered destination in the most direct or fastest route. There is nothing that says I need to make even 1 stop and wait for them to run errands. Doing so, I earn $4.75/hour before taking into account any fuel wasted which does not even meet the minimum wage requirements.


You acknowledge and agree that all Users should be transported directly to their specified destination, as directed by the applicable User, without unauthorized interruption or unauthorized stops.

If they authorize the interruption or stop than it is in the TOS

You are an IC there is no min wage requirement for us


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am not cheating anyone out of any money, tipping is by definition a voluntary act. Counting on tips is no different than sitting on the side of the road with your hat in your hand and being pissed off that you did not get what you expected for the day. They agreed to the minimal wage required by law and the chance that he or she may get a tip, though there is no guarantee or promise of any tip.


A: Those guys on the side of the road make more money than most every Uber X drivers!
B: In this society (which you do not appear to be a part of) we have created certain expectation of civility and understanding. In the case of your server, the restaurant is able to provide food at a lower cost to you by paying the staff a lower wage and the (not guaranteed) service charge is provided for my the customer receiving that service. That's why you don't tip at McDonald's as you aren't getting much in the way of service. I know you are lying about not tipping as there is simply no one who is going to a high end steakhouse or similar venue who is not going to leave a tip unless the waiter threw up in your food! Maybe you are also too cheap to visit a nice restaurant so you cannot comprehend this either but the reality is that our society has a variety of jobs and some of those jobs are performed by folks who do have a reasonable expectation of being tipped for doing the job you asked of them.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> absolutely, we get paid per min to wait as we should. Some were saying that making stops and waiting are not part of the job that we are getting paid for with our mile/min rate whatever it is in a given area. I was just pointing out that the TOS does include these activities.


So I take it that you don't refuse long drive thru waits that pay less than $7 /hr for waiting. So you can miss out on good fares while you waste valuable time taking someone to the drive thru who will at the very least make your car smell like hamburger, and potentially leave you a mess (one just small enough to not get a cleaning fee).....all for $3. Yes there are round trip drive thru runs so short that you can wait in a long line and still only get the minimum or barely over it. And no tip

You're probably happy to wait 30 min for someone to shop at the same rates. Anyone here could hire you as an errand boy and not feel bad about not tipping so long as you get you're measly .11c a minute to wait. Travis must love you


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> You acknowledge and agree that all Users should be transported directly to their specified destination, as directed by the applicable User, without unauthorized interruption or unauthorized stops.
> 
> If they authorize the interruption or stop than it is in the TOS
> 
> You are an IC there is no min wage requirement for us


No, only if I authorize the interruption am I required to stop. I am an IC who chooses not to work for less than minimum wage.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> A: Those guys on the side of the road make more money than most every Uber X drivers!
> B: In this society (which you do not appear to be a part of) we have created certain expectation of civility and understanding. In the case of your server, the restaurant is able to provide food at a lower cost to you by paying the staff a lower wage and the (not guaranteed) service charge is provided for my the customer receiving that service. That's why you don't tip at McDonald's as you aren't getting much in the way of service. I know you are lying about not tipping as there is simply no one who is going to a high end steakhouse or similar venue who is not going to leave a tip unless the waiter threw up in your food! Maybe you are also too cheap to visit a nice restaurant so you cannot comprehend this either but the reality is that our society has a variety of jobs and some of those jobs are performed by folks who do have a reasonable expectation of being tipped for doing the job you asked of them.


I never signed any social contract, I have legal obligations and I abide by those obligations, however I have no obligation to society despite what some SJW may hope and desire.



hulksmash said:


> So I take it that you don't refuse long drive thru waits that pay less than $7 /hr for waiting. So you can miss out on good fares while you waste valuable time taking someone to the drive thru who will at the very least make your car smell like hamburger, and potentially leave you a mess (one just small enough to not get a cleaning fee).....all for $3. Yes there are round trip drive thru runs so short that you can wait in a long line and still only get the minimum or barely over it. And no tip
> 
> You're probably happy to wait 30 min for someone to shop at the same rates. Anyone here could hire you as an errand boy and not feel bad about not tipping so long as you get you're measly .11c a minute to wait. Travis must love you


I do wait for passengers and don't expect or accept a tip for it, that is just me. We are able to end our relationship with the passenger at any time that is safe, so it is really a choice to do or not to do but it is not something that is going above and beyond as it is in the TOS. I have no problem reading a book or watching a show that I have dl to my phone while being paid.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> Then why do we tip hair cutters and food servers?





Uberfunitis said:


> I don't


And there are always some jerks that don't. But this isn't about you and the few like you.
We ask for tips because tips are common practice. The great majority of people that go to restaurants do tip. Or that use valet service to park their car, they tip. Same with taxis, they get tipped. So since tipping is common for all these people, it should also be for Uber drivers.
Like it or not, this is considered normal and people that tip don't mind it.

You need to understand that you are not in the majority on this. Not even close.

And I also don't believe you are really a driver.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> And there are always some jerks that don't. But this isn't about you and the few like you.
> We ask for tips because tips are common practice. The great majority of people that go to restaurants do tip. Or that use valet service to park their car, they tip. Same with taxis, they get tipped. So since tipping is common for all these people, it should also be for Uber drivers.
> Like it or not, this is considered normal and people that tip don't mind it.
> 
> ...


I would be in the majority when it comes to tipping Uber drivers, it is just something that is not done by hardly anybody, society does not expect it, the company we contract threw even pushes for no tipping.

Just as some are pushing to change the expectation the majority in society have to not tip Uber drivers, I and others are pushing to further expand the no tipping idea to other service industries.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would be in the majority when it comes to tipping Uber drivers, it is just something that is not done by hardly anybody,.


This is true.
However, your reason for not tipping Uber drivers is that you don't tip anyone. Period. You just don't like tipping and think people are already paid for doing their job. Fine, that's your opinion.

But that is different from someone that does tip their waitress, hairdresser, taxi driver, but who doesn't tip Uber drivers because Uber discourages it.

So you're confusing the 2 things. Not tipping because you don't want to. And not tipping because you were told you shouldn't.



Uberfunitis said:


> , I and others are pushing to further expand the no tipping idea to other service industries.


Good luck Travis


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is true.
> However, your reason for not tipping Uber drivers is that you don't tip anyone. Period. You just don't like tipping and think people are already paid for doing their job. Fine, that's your opinion.
> 
> But that is different from someone that does tip their waitress, hairdresser, taxi driver, but who doesn't tip Uber drivers because Uber discourages it.
> ...


The reason a person does not tip and Uber driver is because an Uber driver has no leverage to get them to tip.

Some tip servers, hair stylists, etc because they are being extorted that money. If you don't tip I will spit in your food, give you a bad hair cut next time you come in, etc. Taxi drivers are also extorting the tip in that some people are afraid that they will cause a big scene when you get out of the car and don't tip, and there is no recourse others than ignoring it.

Uber drivers rarely get the same trip, If they want to really screw up the service they damage their own car and body. If they cause a scene or the passenger to be uncomfortable after the ride due to non tipping they get a low rating. An Uber could rate low but passengers can easily see that now and give a retaliatory one star in response. I know I look at my rating before the trip and later after the trip, If I see a drop I give a one star


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> And I also don't believe you are really a driver.


I agree 100% with you.



Uberfunitis said:


> The reason a person does not tip and Uber driver is because an Uber driver has no leverage to get them to tip.


Show us you actually drive for Uber. Post some pay stubs.

Otherwise, you are just a pretty obvious troll trying to bait others into an argument.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Ihateyou said:


> I agree 100% with you.
> 
> Show us you actually drive for Uber. Post some pay stubs.
> 
> Otherwise, you are just a pretty obvious troll trying to bait others into an argument.


I have nothing to prove to anyone, If you don't think I drive, that is no skin off my back. And no I will not post pay stubs or any other type of proof. Believe what you wish.


----------



## babalu (Dec 16, 2015)

Ihateyou said:


> I was browsing a frequent traveler forum, and came across a thread about Uber ratings. What pissed me off was some of the posts of people who are aware that Uber does not include tips in their fares, but blatantly don't care.
> 
> Some quotes:
> "I don't purport to take a moral stand. I don't tip #1 because I'm cheap. Guilty as charged."
> ...


Stop working for uber behind the computer for minimum wages...


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

It really doesn't matter if you are a driver or not. You are simply out of step with society and a burden to those who serve you.
It appears you are OK with that and no one is going to change your mind. I actually feel sorry for you but you are happy with your life and happy ruining others lives and that's not going to change here either. You are correct about 1 thing. Many places are taking the tipping option out (likely b) and they do this by raising prices on the products they sell so they can pay their employees more. I am OK with this as well but you cannot compare a business that expects the server to be tip (the majority) to those who raised priced and don't expect tips.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> It really doesn't matter if you are a driver or not. You are simply out of step with society and a burden to those who serve you.
> It appears you are OK with that and no one is going to change your mind. I actually feel sorry for you but you are happy with your life and happy ruining others lives and that's not going to change here either. You are correct about 1 thing. Many places are taking the tipping option out (likely because of jerks like you) and they do this by raising prices on the products they sell so they can pay their employees more. I am OK with this as well but you cannot compare a business that expects the server to be tip (the majority) to those who raised priced and don't expect tips.


I expect a business and workers to do whatever is in their best interest. I will not be tipping if that means that the business has to raise prices so be it I am cool with that, actually it is the intended effect. Employees also can switch jobs if they feel they are not getting the tips that they want or negotiate with their employers more pay either way I am cool with it.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would be in the majority when it comes to tipping Uber drivers, it is just something that is not done by hardly anybody, society does not expect it, the company we contract threw even pushes for no tipping.


Since I hung my "Tips Appreciated, not included in the fare" sign I would say that just under 1/2 my riders tip. Yes, that still is a majority that do not but it has become much smaller than before. UBER pushed the "No tipping required, included in fare" early on when the pay rate was more than double the current pay rate. At those rates I never even gave it a second thought as the pay was good.
As Uber cut rates again and again they failed to address the tipping issue and only once they were sued (the only way to gain any ground with Uber) did they finally remove the "No tipping required" wording.
Most riders still believe a tip is included and we should all (except Uberfunitis or is that Uberfungus) have these hang tags and we should all be working to educate our riders.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> You acknowledge and agree that all Users should be transported directly to their specified destination, as directed by the applicable User, without unauthorized interruption or unauthorized stops.
> 
> If they authorize the interruption or stop than it is in the TOS
> 
> You are an IC there is no min wage requirement for us


Yeah the rider doesn't authorize anything the only request the service

By all means check the agreements and show me where it says that we are being compensated to wait.

Required to wait... Anything to back up your misinformation.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Since I hung my "Tips Appreciated, not included in the fare" sign I would say that just under 1/2 my riders tip. Yes, that still is a majority that do not but it has become much smaller than before. UBER pushed the "No tipping required, included in fare" early on when the pay rate was more than double the current pay rate. At those rates I never even gave it a second thought as the pay was good.
> As Uber cut rates again and again they failed to address the tipping issue and only once they were sued (the only way to gain any ground with Uber) did they finally remove the "No tipping required" wording.
> Most riders still believe a tip is included and we should all (except Uberfunitis or is that Uberfungus) have these hang tags and we should all be working to educate our riders.


I agree with most of what you say but they still do the no tipping required..... they just no longer say tips are included



john2g1 said:


> Yeah the rider doesn't authorize anything the only request the service
> 
> By all means check the agreements and show me where it says that we are being compensated to wait.
> 
> Required to wait... Anything to back up you're misinformation.


yea I posted it that is from the rider section of the driver TOS. Are you required to wait absolutely not but it is compensated for at the /min rate and it is something that the rider is allowed to ask for it is not some favor.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

A driver is only "required" to wait a max of 5 minutes to pick up a rider. There is NO OTHER requirement for a driver to wait for anything other than a traffic jam. For me, if the riders not at the curb they are going to get a call and if they sound like they will be a few minutes I let them know that the ride request automatically expires after 5 minutes. I am gone at 5:01 (or less!). You, as the driver, are not compensated for this wait time AT ALL. It's all on you. If you start the ride while waiting the rider to come out so you can at least get that extra .55 you have violated the TOS so Uber expects you to wait and wait for free. To add to that nonsense you also had to drive 5-10 minutes to get to the pax and all of that time and all of that fuel is also on you. Uber does not compensate you 1 penny for these expenses.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> yea I posted it that is from the rider section of the driver TOS. Are you required to wait absolutely not but it is compensated for at the /min rate and it is something that the rider is allowed to ask for it is not some favor.


Words... Your words and not clearly written. Show me the link, cut and paste, do something. You wrote "required to wait absolutely" this is more misinformation. I'm not even required to wait 5 mins to start the trip I can cancel at anytime.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> A driver is only "required" to wait a max of 5 minutes to pick up a rider. There is NO OTHER requirement for a driver to wait for anything other than a traffic jam. For me, if the riders not at the curb they are going to get a call and if they sound like they will be a few minutes I let them know that the ride request automatically expires after 5 minutes. I am gone at 5:01 (or less!).


I know they pay out at 5 min for no show, I was actually surprised when reading TOS this morning that they actually call for a 10 min wait on pick up


2.2 Provision of Transportation Services. When the Driver App is active, User requests for Transportation Services may appear to you via the Driver App if you are available and in the vicinity of the User. If you accept a User's request for Transportation Services, the Uber Services will provide you with certain User Information via the Driver App, including the User's first name and pickup location. In order to enhance User satisfaction with the Uber mobile application and your Transportation Services, it is recommended that you wait at least ten (10) minutes for a User to show up at the requested pick-up location

2.3 Your Relationship with Users. You acknowledge and agree that your provision of Transportation Services to Users creates a direct business relationship between you and the User. Company is not responsible or liable for the actions or inactions of a User in relation to you, your activities or your Vehicle. You shall have the sole responsibility for any obligations or liabilities to Users or third parties that arise from your provision of Transportation Services. You acknowledge and










agree that you are solely responsible for taking such precautions as may be reasonable and proper (including maintaining adequate insurance that meets the requirements of all applicable laws including motor vehicle financial responsibility laws) regarding any acts or omissions of a User or third party. You acknowledge and agree that Company may release your contact and/or insurance information to a User upon such User's reasonable request. You acknowledge and agree that, unless specifically consented to by a User, you may not transport or allow inside your Vehicle individuals other than a User and any individuals authorized by such User, during the performance of Transportation Services for such User. You acknowledge and agree that all Users should be transported directly to their specified destination, as directed by the applicable User, without unauthorized interruption or unauthorized stops.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Childish, immature troll. 
1st) Location: = "Under Your Bed" like a dust bunny, very childish
2nd) Selfish:= Believes he will only do what is best for himself.

We see ppl like this all the time and now with Uberteen we'll see them a lot more.



Uberfunitis said:


> I know they pay out at 5 min for no show, I was actually surprised when reading TOS this morning that they actually call for a 10 min wait on pick up
> 
> 
> 2.2 ... it is recommended that you wait at least ten (10) minutes for a User to show up at the requested pick-up location


Since you don't tip because it is NOT in the TOS, are you going to wait the full 10 mins because it IS in the TOS? 
I doubt it, because it isn't what best for you.

Your arguments seem to be "I don't want too." "You can't make me" "You're not the boss of me"


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Childish, immature troll.
> 1st) Location: = "Under Your Bed" like a dust bunny, very childish
> 2nd) Selfish:= Believes he will only do what is best for himself.
> 
> ...


If they pay out at 5 min I will cancel and roll on provided my cancelation rate is not too high, than I will hunt around and make more of an effort.

I will always do as I wish, provided no just law is broken. My tipping or lack of has nothing to do with the TOS, if they wanted more money than charge more, if the goods or services is worth it I will pay, otherwise I will not.

I choose not to tip, and you are absolutely correct I don't do things just because others wish that I would, or because others do. If they can convince me that something is in my best interest than fine I will do it, otherwise it is not going to happen. I am responsible for my family and myself not some server or Uber driver.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

You don't tip because you are cheap. That's it. Period. One reason. There is absolutely no other possible justification.
You are a piece of work and I am glad I will never have to know you.
Good luck! Karma


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

A-hole is, A-hole does~


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

For those of you who expect a tip and post a tip sign in your car, why not be completely honest? Instead of 4having a sign that reads, "Tips are appreciated" have the sign reflect your truer feeling, "Tips are expected." Would love to see how that works out for you.

My guess is no one would be _that _truthful and risk looking like a "cheap jerk."


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> For those of you who expect a tip and post a tip sign in your car, why not be completely honest? Instead of 4having a sign that reads, "Tips are appreciated" have the sign reflect your truer feeling, "Tips are expected." Would love to see how that works out for you.
> 
> My guess is no one would be _that _truthful and risk looking like a "cheap jerk."


Or "NO TIP = LOW RATING"


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Look, I have nothing against tipping, but when people start getting heated simply because a stranger who owes them nothing won't fork over his/her money...well , there's a deep seeded problem.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> Look, I have nothing against tipping, but when people start getting heated simply because a stranger who owes them nothing won't fork over his/her money...well [email protected]$ck, there's a deep seeded problem.


I actually will tip sometimes (though not often) I probably would tip more often if I did not feel people had such a sense of entitlement towards the tip.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Reading this thread is influencing me in the direction of no longer tipping. Of course, that feeling is fleeting, and I'll once again believe that opinions expressed here aren't completely representative of the "service" industry at large.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> The reason a person does not tip and Uber driver is because an Uber driver has no leverage to get them to tip.
> 
> Some tip servers, hair stylists, etc because they are being extorted that money. If you don't tip I will spit in your food, give you a bad hair cut next time you come in, etc. Taxi drivers are also extorting the tip in that some people are afraid that they will cause a big scene when you get out of the car and don't tip, and there is no recourse others than ignoring it.
> 
> Uber drivers rarely get the same trip, If they want to really screw up the service they damage their own car and body. If they cause a scene or the passenger to be uncomfortable after the ride due to non tipping they get a low rating. An Uber could rate low but passengers can easily see that now and give a retaliatory one star in response. I know I look at my rating before the trip and later after the trip, If I see a drop I give a one star


This whole complaint about tipping is not directed at you since you don't tip anyone, it's at those who tip other service workers but don't tip Uber because Travis said not to. It's about the lack of respect shown to drivers when Uber goes out of their way to tell clients not to tip, when they otherwise might have. They wouldn't say that if it was money out of their pockets.

Restaurants don't require you tip either, but their owners dont try to suppress their employees earnings potential by emphasizing no tipping. Yes tips keep owners from covering full minimum wage for employees, but you don't see them stopping their people from earning as much as they can from tips.

As for higher end restaurants discouraging tipping, it is not the same as Uber since Uber does not pay high enough to where you can reasonably say tip is included anymore. Personally when I catch a fat surge ride I could care less about a tip and wouldn't downrate for that. But you don't see the Lyft tip function go away when on a high prime time.

All drivers have been asking for since day one are not the tips themselves, just the ability to add one easily for pax who wish to do so. Lyft has it and does just fine. The tipping functionality is not a deal breaker for pax.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I agree with you Hulk that Uber does not respect anyone but their riders. I would not have a problem with an in app tip function I actually think it would be a good thing. The only part of it that I have a concern with is finding a way so that drivers do not retaliate against passengers who do not tip but otherwise were good passengers. I just want to avoid an environment being created where people feel compelled to tip even if they would rather not.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I agree with you Hulk that Uber does not respect anyone but their riders. I would not have a problem with an in app tip function I actually think it would be a good thing. The only part of it that I have a concern with is finding a way so that drivers do not retaliate against passengers who do not tip but otherwise were good passengers. I just want to avoid an environment being created where people feel compelled to tip even if they would rather not.


Lyft forces drivers to rate before they know about any tip. And it's not as easy to go back and change a rating


----------



## TurnUpT (Oct 22, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> And I don't tip the waitress either. She is doing work that he or she has agreed to do and at a wage he or she has agreed to.
> 
> There are many independent contractors out there and most do not get tips. Most IC make good money when they work and starve between jobs.


Wow. You should be ashamed of yourself!


Garbage!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The waiter/waitress wage that she "agreed to" is the paltry minimum wage required by the law PLUS tips. That's the wage she agreed to. If you do not tip when she does her job exactly as she should then you are simply cheating them out of the money they deserve. You can try to justify it any way you want to there simply is NO excuse for not tipping those who depend upon this form of payment to make a living. But then you knew that already, didn't you!


Eloquent and to the point.



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> A: Those guys on the side of the road make more money than most every Uber X drivers!
> B: In this society (which you do not appear to be a part of) we have created certain expectation of civility and understanding. In the case of your server, the restaurant is able to provide food at a lower cost to you by paying the staff a lower wage and the (not guaranteed) service charge is provided for my the customer receiving that service. That's why you don't tip at McDonald's as you aren't getting much in the way of service. I know you are lying about not tipping as there is simply no one who is going to a high end steakhouse or similar venue who is not going to leave a tip unless the waiter threw up in your food! Maybe you are also too cheap to visit a nice restaurant so you cannot comprehend this either but the reality is that our society has a variety of jobs and some of those jobs are performed by folks who do have a reasonable expectation of being tipped for doing the job you asked of them.


I assume he would not dine at the same restaurant more than once.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Doowop said:


> Eloquent and to the point.
> 
> I assume he would not dine at the same restaurant more than once.


I am extorted into tipping at a place I plan to return to, however I will not tip at a place that I do not.



TurnUpT said:


> Wow. You should be ashamed of yourself!
> 
> 
> Garbage!


There is no shame in paying what is agreed to for a service and nothing more. I don't do things just because others happen to.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> For those of you who expect a tip and post a tip sign in your car, why not be completely honest? Instead of 4having a sign that reads, "Tips are appreciated" have the sign reflect your truer feeling, "Tips are expected." Would love to see how that works out for you.
> 
> My guess is no one would be _that _truthful and risk looking like a "cheap jerk."


I don't put a sign like that because it would not be true. While I do not expect a tip and I never downrate a pax for not tipping, all tips are appreciated. I give excellent service, I keep my car clean, I offer NO amenities (used to when the pay rate was reasonable) and I either chat or shut up based upon a couple of test question/response upon pickup. If you appreciate that then I would appreciate a tip, just like the sign says.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I don't put a sign like that because it would not be true. While I do not expect a tip and I never downrate a pax for not tipping, all tips are appreciated. I give excellent service, I keep my car clean, I offer NO amenities (used to when the pay rate was reasonable) and I either chat or shut up based upon a couple of test question/response upon pickup. If you appreciate that then I would appreciate a tip, just like the sign says.


If only all drivers were like you in that regard.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Many thanks! Unfortunately, I would still not get a tip from you.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> What about tipping the cop who comes to your house and arrests a burglar? You were going to lose your flat screen TV so why not give the cop $20


Most government employees are generally prohibited from receiving cash like that. Generally speaking they can, if anything at all, accept a non-cash tip with a value under $20. So he could probably take a box of donuts, but that's about it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Many thanks! Unfortunately, I would still not get a tip from you.


No, you more than likely would not get a tip from me. What you would get though is someone who is respectful of your time, and your vehicle, and you. Potentially some good conversation though I would stay away from the tipping topic while in your car.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> For those of you who expect a tip and post a tip sign in your car, why not be completely honest? Instead of 4having a sign that reads, "Tips are appreciated" have the sign reflect your truer feeling, "Tips are expected." Would love to see how that works out for you.
> 
> My guess is no one would be _that _truthful and risk looking like a "cheap jerk."


My sign reads

"_*Tip your Uber,
It's good Karma*_"

I am that truthful and it has worked wonderfully. I get a lots of GOOD KARMA in my jar.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, you more than likely would not get a tip from me. What you would get though is someone who is respectful of your time, and your vehicle, and you. Potentially some good conversation though I would stay away from the tipping topic while in your car.


I'd rather you're an ahole to me and tip. My bank teller says that, like the All Star badges, politeness is not depositable.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I'd rather you're an ahole to me and tip. My bank teller says that, like the All Star badges, politeness is not depositable.


I am sorry to tell you that you would be disappointed in that trip than.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I agree with you Hulk that Uber does not respect anyone but their riders. I would not have a problem with an in app tip function I actually think it would be a good thing. The only part of it that I have a concern with is finding a way so that drivers do not retaliate against passengers who do not tip but otherwise were good passengers. I just want to avoid an environment being created where people feel compelled to tip even if they would rather not.


Small disagreement, you said "Uber does not respect anyone but their riders." I believe Uber does not respect riders, or they would not have just raised the fares with Upfront pricing. *Uber only respects INVESTORS*.

I agree completely with "do not retaliate against passengers who do not tip" . Rate pax a 5* if you would like to give them a ride again. Tipping does NOT come into it. If they did anything to make it a pleasant trip 5*, if they DIDN'T do anything unpleasant 5*.

But I am in the "Tip your Driver" camp for all passengers who normally tip their taxis, hairdresser, wait staff, bell hop etc.

The only reason ppl feel justified in not tipping uber drivers, is Travis. Even a buck tip is GREAT, it just shows that the rider appreciates the effort the drive made in making the trip a pleasant trip.

Do not down rate pax simply because of not tipping. That is just as classless as not tipping your driver.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Small disagreement, you said "Uber does not respect anyone but their riders." I believe Uber does not respect riders, or they would not have just raised the fares with Upfront pricing. *Uber only respects INVESTORS*.
> 
> I agree completely with "do not retaliate against passengers who do not tip" . Rate pax a 5* if you would like to give them a ride again. Tipping does NOT come into it. If they did anything to make it a pleasant trip 5*, if they DIDN'T do anything unpleasant 5*.
> 
> ...


I don't think that they respect investors, or they would not be loosing all their money, I can respect everything else you said.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> You acknowledge and agree that all Users should be transported directly to their specified destination, as directed by the applicable User, without unauthorized interruption or unauthorized stops.
> 
> From the TOS It does not say anything about point A to point B If the user authorizes a stop than it is part of the job and what we are being compensated for.


If a User authorizes is adamant about making a stop, then I have 2 options. At that point, that stop was his new destination and I end the trip. The end. Or, I could wait for him to do what he has to do at that stop and then continue his trip. In most cases, the former is what happens.

Seeing the type of arguments you are making, you are likely the type of driver who would argue that the destination on the app is simply a reference point to tell you where the trip ends and doesn't have any other significance than that. The destination is there to document where the trip was supposed to end, PERIOD. But if the trip ended before that for any reason, I can still explain to Uber why that was the case even though it was not at the final destination. Pax requesting extra stops has led to extra termination of the rides at no cost to me for the miles and time already driven.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> If a User authorizes is adamant about making a stop, then I have 2 options. At that point, that stop was his new destination and I end the trip. The end. Or, I could wait for him to do what he has to do at that stop and then continue his trip. In most cases, the former is what happens.
> 
> Seeing the type of arguments you are making, you are likely the type of driver who would argue that the destination on the app is simply a reference point to tell you where the trip ends and doesn't have any other significance than that. The destination is there to document where the trip was supposed to end, PERIOD. But if the trip ended before that for any reason, I can still explain to Uber why that was the case even though it was not at the final destination. Pax requesting extra stops has led to extra termination of the rides at no cost to me for the miles and time already driven.


Absolutely we have the right and ability to end the trip at any time it is safe for the passenger to leave, that is without question. I generally will take someone wherever the hell they want to go, I do however make them update the app with each new destination before starting towards it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> You're probably happy to wait 30 min for someone to shop at the same rates. Anyone here could hire you as an errand boy and not feel bad about not tipping so long as you get you're measly .11c a minute to wait. Travis must love you


Fortunately I get 15 cents a minute out of the 20 cents a minute charged... but I personally have no objection to being used as an errand boy. I find the 15 cents a minute is comparable to the amount I make driving around once I factor in vehicle expenses.



PrestonT said:


> I'd rather you're an ahole to me and tip. My bank teller says that, like the All Star badges, politeness is not depositable.


Personally I consider there to be a value in having a pleasant experience. Of course, cash is good too!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, you more than likely would not get a tip from me. What you would get though is someone who is respectful of your time, and your vehicle, and you. Potentially some good conversation though I would stay away from the tipping topic while in your car.


I am perfectly OK with that. Most of my worthless Uber badges are for Great Conversation. I never discuss tipping but I will explain it to those who mention they always thought a tip was included.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Absolutely we have the right and ability to end the trip at any time it is safe for the passenger to leave, that is without question. I generally will take someone wherever the hell they want to go, I do however make them update the app with each new destination before starting towards it.


So you let pax run errands with multiple stops and time spent waiting in between stops?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> So you let pax run errands with multiple stops and time spent waiting in between stops?


I do, I have no problem with it at all, but that is just me others may feel differently.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> So you let pax run errands with multiple stops and time spent waiting in between stops?


I know this isn't directed at him, but I do. I set a clear boundary of how long I'm willing to wait at each stop, and that I won't aloow any hostage people or items to be left back in the car. If I get to the point where I'm counting 3 minutes as lost revenue, time for me to hang up the keys. Corny, I know, but I do like being able to help the people do the things they need to do. If they tell me instead of asking, my attitude changes.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I know this isn't directed at him, but I do. I set a clear boundary of how long I'm willing to wait at each stop, and that I won't aloow any hostage people or items to be left back in the car. If I get to the point where I'm counting 3 minutes as lost revenue, time for me to hang up the keys. Corny, I know, but I do like being able to help the people do the things they need to do. If they tell me instead of asking, my attitude changes.


Agreed I don't take demands very well, but I never really run into disrespectful people, I assume that is because I am probably overly accommodating and I don't do the drunk runs.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do, I have no problem with it at all, but that is just me others may feel differently.


Well good luck with that. I used to be like you , you know. Multiple stops, sure no problem. Drive through, go ahead. Not a care in the world. I figured I was still getting paid by the minute so why not. Then I realized how much money I was losing by being nice and how many pax were taking advantage of my good will with no tip. The marginal income from waiting those additional minutes was usually less than if I had just ended the ride and found a new rider. I looked over my hours earnings at certain Maybe a nice 5 star comment that didn't really mean anything to me in the long run. Sometimes it pays to wait around. More often that not, it doesn't. Now I negotiate additional income for certain stops(drive throughs, shopping, etc). If the pax doesn't like it, I end the trip and they can find a new driver or we keep going to the destination. They can 1 star me and I'll do the same to them. But they'll get no sympathy from me.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Agreed I don't take demands very well, but I never really run into disrespectful people, I assume that is because I am probably overly accommodating and I don't do the drunk runs.


Just another Uber shill trying to get his quota of posts that Travis demanded this month


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I do not expect a tip...


Well, I have no way of knowing what you expect, but there are your posts, and to be honest, I believe they suggest oytherwise.

I keep myself clean, I talk or don't talk to strangers, but I'd never entertain the idea of conveying to a stranger on the bus that if they appreciated my hygiene and conversation or silence that I'd appreciate (although it's not required) from them a monetary gratuity.

That is to say, why would one even think a passenger should _entertain_ the notion that a driver _might _be due _extra _money for merely keeping their car clean and for silence?

Now if there is an extra service preformed (carry bags or multiple stops, etc), then sure, I'd understand one expecting a tip.

But calling someone a jerk because he refuses to pay more than what is owed for services and/or goods suggests that you do feel tips are an entitlement. I mean, why else would you think Uberfunitis is a jerk for not tipping?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> Well, I have no way of knowing what you expect, but there are your posts, and to be honest, o believe they suggests otherwise.
> 
> I keep myself clean, I talk or don't talk to strangers, but I'd never entertain the idea of conveying to a stranger on the bus that if they appreciated my hygiene and conversation or silence that I'd appreciate (although it's not required) from them a monetary gratuity.
> 
> ...


This is a trade forum, a digital breakroom. There is a difference between the venting that goes on in the breakroom and the way we interact with customers out on the floor, so to speak.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Well good luck with that. I used to be like you , you know. Multiple stops, sure no problem. Drive through, go ahead. Not a care in the world. I figured I was still getting paid by the minute so why not. Then I realized how much money I was losing by being nice and how many pax were taking advantage of my good will with no tip. The marginal income from waiting those additional minutes was usually less than if I had just ended the ride and found a new rider. I looked over my hours earnings at certain Maybe a nice 5 star comment that didn't really mean anything to me in the long run. Sometimes it pays to wait around. More often that not, it doesn't. Now I negotiate additional income for certain stops(drive throughs, shopping, etc). If the pax doesn't like it, I end the trip and they can find a new driver or we keep going to the destination. They can 1 star me and I'll do the same to them. But they'll get no sympathy from me.


I get that everyones situations is different, for me I am retired so getting out there and just talking with people, and believe it or not from my posts being helpful is more important than chasing extra money. Don't get me wrong the extra money is nice and I want it, but I wont starve or loose my house if I spend extra time with a passenger helping them out.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> This is a trade forum, a digital breakroom. There is a difference between the venting that goes on in the breakroom and the way we interact with customers out on the floor, so to speak.


well sure, but hurling insults, no matter the venue, is indicative, though not conclusive, of feelings of anger.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> Well, I have no way of knowing what you expect, but there are your posts, and to be honest, I believe they suggests otherwise.
> 
> I keep myself clean, I talk or don't talk to strangers, but I'd never entertain the idea of conveying to a stranger on the bus that if they appreciated my hygiene and conversation or silence that I'd appreciate (although it's not required) from them a monetary gratuity.
> 
> ...


Yes, for not tipping any waitress or other person is the service industry (or did you just jump in here in the middle and not read the part where Uberfungus never tips anyone for any reason unless held hostage by a restaurant he plans to visit a 2nd time?)
If you miss understood my posts I apologize. I never expect a tip but I appreciate every one I receive and I ensure that the pax knows that I appreciate it. Do you think you should only tip your waitress if she provides some extra service or do you think you should tip your waitress for taking care of you while you are there. That's exactly what Uber drivers do so you are a shill for Uberfungus


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I get that everyones situations is different, for me I am retired so getting out there and just talking with people, and believe it or not from my posts being helpful is more important than chasing extra money. Don't get me wrong the extra money is nice and I want it, but I wont starve or loose my house if I spend extra time with a passenger helping them out.


Understandable.

I took a fellow to a weed dispensary and waited (close to 10 mins), at base. I wasn't upset when he didn't tip; it honestly never occurred to me that he might tip. However, now I'd expect a tip for a similar situation. But more likely, I'd simply will drop the pax at their stated destination and suggest they just get another uber.

Prolly drop my rating, but that's the job.

Cheap f's 



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Yes, for not tipping any waitress or other person is the service industry (or did you just jump in here in the middle and not read the part where Uberfungus never tips anyone for any reason unless held hostage by a restaurant he plans to visit a 2nd time?)
> If you miss understood my posts I apologize. I never expect a tip but I appreciate every one I receive and I ensure that the pax knows that I appreciate it. Do you think you should only tip your waitress if she provides some extra service or do you think you should tip your waitress for taking care of you while you are there. That's exactly what Uber drivers do so you a shill for Uberfungus.


y u mad, bro?


----------



## Ameliafax (Jun 2, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> What is one of us? I do drive people around in my car using Ubers app, I also take rides in other peoples car using ubers app.
> 
> Wait staff are guarenteed by law to make at least the fed min wage. However their compensation is between the store they work for and them not with me. My only piece in that transaction is paying an agreed to price for the service received.


That is just not true. Wait staff makes 2.01 per hour and tips are reported as taxable income since the business model relies on it.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Ameliafax said:


> You are very .


I may have found my soulmate.....


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

There are great folks out there (not necessarily on this forum) who know a good thing when they see it. In this case I am talking about me (the good thing). I have given marriage advice (married to the same awesome woman for 38 years), work advice, life advice, love life advice and I have listened while riders vent about problems at home, at work and in most any other situation you can imagine. I am currently working my "real job" but one of my last rides was a guy heading to the airport. He asked about me an Uber and then the conversation switch to his job. He was being screwed and we talked all the way there about his situation and I added my advice as well (can't help that part). It was a great drive, great conversation and when he got out at IAH he handed me $20 and said "thank you so much for letting me vent". I was quite surprised and asked if he needed some change. "No, thanks"!
I love these drives and I really think it's the only reason I keep doing this shitty job when I need to burn up some hours in the day.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> There are great folks out there (not necessarily on this forum) who know a good thing when they see it. In this case I am talking about me (the good thing). I have given marriage advice (married to the same awesome woman for 38 years), work advice, life advice, love life advice and I have listened while riders vent about problems at home, at work and in most any other situation you can imagine. I am currently working my "real job" but one of my last rides was a guy heading to the airport. He asked about me an Uber and then the conversation switch to his job. He was being screwed and we talked all the way there about his situation and I added my advice as well (can't help that part). It was a great drive, great conversation and when he got out at IAH he handed me $20 and said "thank you so much for letting me vent". I was quite surprised and asked if he needed some change. "No, thanks"!
> I love these drives and I really think it's the only reason I keep doing this shitty job when I need to burn up some hours in the day.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I really do think this is my/Ubers only saving grace. I love those rare and special conversations. I have had many and remember them all. I had a pax from Japan and I mentioned that I spent 2 years in Japan as a Military Brat back in the 60's. I can still count to 10 (and a bit more) in Japanese, I have climbed Mt. Fuji and we talked about many cultural things. His name was difficult to pronounce in English but he said I could call him Nobu. A week or so later I had a 5* comment saying how much he enjoyed the ride.....the special part was that the signed it. Nobu! Most times I don't know who wrote the kind comments but I did this time and appreciated that he added the signature.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

That's cool.
I prefer to keep my pax off balance with off the wall queries.
Kinda like this guy....


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> What is one of us? I do drive people around in my car using Ubers app, I also take rides in other peoples car using ubers app.
> 
> Wait staff are guarenteed by law to make at least the fed min wage. However their compensation is between the store they work for and them not with me. My only piece in that transaction is paying an agreed to price for the service received.


You are wrong . Period.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> OMG.
> Tips cabs but not Uber. And still no-one (...Spam that's you) has told me the difference between cabs & Uber.


Uber respects cab drivers as is proven by the in-app tipping option for UberTaxi. They do not respect their own drivers. That's the difference in Uber-Land.



nickd8775 said:


> What about tipping the cop who comes to your house and arrests a burglar? You were going to lose your flat screen TV so why not give the cop $20


A. Illegal to do so.
B. In my town, cop salaries, before OT, start at $60,000 + full benefits and paid time off.

What are you making with Uber for a 40-hour week, hmmmm?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Not being a jerk to pay what is asked for a service and nothing more. I don't add an extra payment to the person checking me out at the grocery store, I don't tip the librarian who is doing his or her job helping me find a book. I don't tip the cop who writes me a ticket for speeding. Why should anyone be given extra money for doing the job that they agreed to do, for the already agreed to compensation.
> 
> Some may say that the tip encourages better performance but so does the rating system, especially when that rating system is used to determine if you can still do your job.


tipping the cop could come off as attempted bribery.



SuzeCB said:


> Uber respects cab drivers as is proven by the in-app tipping option for UberTaxi. They do not respect their own drivers. That's the difference in Uber-Land.
> 
> A. Illegal to do so.
> B. In my town, cop salaries, before OT, start at $60,000 + full benefits and paid time off.
> ...


Cops who have responded to my house always left with a cold bottle of water.


----------



## Johnny Brick (Apr 28, 2017)

I love people who don't tip especially when they forget something in my if I do happen to find something and they do happen to call my responses I'm sorry I don't get paid enough to get out of my car and check my back seat after every ride the next passenger or two might have taken it

On the other hand if the pax did happen to tip even a dollar I would feel morally obligated to get whatever they happens to forget back to that person

Fortunately most people don't tip so I don't have to go through that trouble it's straight out the window into the Charles River LOL


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> What about tipping the cop who comes to your house and arrests a burglar? You were going to lose your flat screen TV so why not give the cop $20


Police are PUBLIC employees! Bribing ("tipping") them would tend to corrupt them. If they weren't making a living wage, an egalitarian democracy would tend to correct the situation. If WE had an egalitarian democracy (and citizens unlike you), even uber drivers would be making a living wage, and might not even need tips to rise above poverty; but we have a dysfunctional democracy, which favors a plutocratic non-representational, non-egalitarian, globalist oligarchy (complete with compliant serfs like...).

What ARE you making with UberX for a 40-hour week?

In general, I get most tips from working-class folks, followed by more affluent middle class business people.

The uber-wealthy NEVER tip, even when I'm taking them to one of the most expensive restaurants in the city, a gala opening, or to the United Airlines Select gate at the airport. Most underage riders come from the most exclusive areas of town, where their obscenely rich parents don't have time for them and or are too cheap to send "the help" to pick them up. Not that I hate them, or Travis Kalanick, or anything!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I've come to not expect tips from the passengers - not because they're cheap, but because most of them are college kids and they don't have cash. If the kids go out for a night on the town - it goes on the plastic. If they go by Taco Bell or White Castle on the way home - it goes on the plastic. If they go by the mini-mart for beer, smokes, or soda on the way home - it goes on the plastic.

When I drive someone from a downtown restaurant back to a local hotel, they'll usually tip. When Mommy and Daddy are in town and are taking their son/daughter out to dinner - they'll usually tip.

But the college kids themselves? Nope.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is not always comfortable telling someone that they suck at their job and should be fired. I think ratings give far more honest opinions of someones performance.


So you're as well.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Ameliafax said:


> That is just not true. Wait staff makes 2.01 per hour and tips are reported as taxable income since the business model relies on it. You are very ignorant.


Employers electing to use the tip credit provision must be able to show that tipped employees receive at least the minimum wage when direct (or cash) wages and the tip credit amount are combined. If an employee's tips combined with the employer's direct (or cash) wages of at least $2.13 per hour do not equal the minimum hourly wage of $7.25 per hour, the employer must make up the difference.

United States Department of Labor
Wage and Hour Division (WHD)

*(Revised December 2016)* (PDF)

Fact Sheet #15: Tipped Employees Under the Fair Labor Standards Act (FLSA)

It is absolutely true!



supernaut said:


> So you're as well.


I am not being paid to fix their problems why should I waste my time on those conversations, that is what the manager is there for. If someone presents me with a method for reviewing performance I will answer the questions honestly, what they do with that information is up to the establishment. It will do no good for a customer to confront a service provider, if anything talk with management, and that I will do.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

O


I_Like_Spam said:


> It isn't the nature of the service that determines whether tipping is appropriate, its the tradition of the profession in question.
> 
> And in the minds of most people, the Uber Profession is a non-tipping one- unlike pizza delivery or cab driving.
> 
> ...





PrestonT said:


> Wow. I don't know you, yet I don't like you at all.


+1. There are allot of broken souls out there. Uberfun is just one of the many, our nation is in a race to the bottom. Just look at what Paul Ryan does in Congress for instance.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Employers electing to use the tip credit provision must be able to show that tipped employees receive at least the minimum wage when direct (or cash) wages and the tip credit amount are combined. If an employee's tips combined with the employer's direct (or cash) wages of at least $2.13 per hour do not equal the minimum hourly wage of $7.25 per hour, the employer must make up the difference.
> 
> United States Department of Labor
> Wage and Hour Division (WHD)
> ...


You can try to rationalize however you like, but that's exactly what it is.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> And I don't tip the waitress either. She is doing work that he or she has agreed to do and at a wage he or she has agreed to.
> 
> There are many independent contractors out there and most do not get tips. Most IC make good money when they work and starve between jobs.


And that person is making $2.13 an hour.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

PrestonT said:


> I know this isn't directed at him, but I do. I set a clear boundary of how long I'm willing to wait at each stop, and that I won't aloow any hostage people or items to be left back in the car. If I get to the point where I'm counting 3 minutes as lost revenue, time for me to hang up the keys. Corny, I know, but I do like being able to help the people do the things they need to do. If they tell me instead of asking, my attitude changes.


If they get in and announce "We're going to make a few stops." that's generally when I make a decision whether to explain why "we're" NOT (without compensation) or just cancel. The wording just reflects an attitude towards the driver that gets my hackles rising from the get go.



Trebor said:


> tipping the cop could come off as attempted bribery.
> 
> Cops who have responded to my house always left with a cold bottle of water.


When I was growing up in England bobbies (cops) walking the beat often got a cup of tea and a biscuit (cookie).

It wasn't a bribe. Just appreciation. Different times.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

[


Stripzip said:


> that person is making $2.13 an hour.


 If an employee's tips combined with the employer's direct (or cash) wages of at least $2.13 per hour do not equal the minimum hourly wage of $7.25 per hour, the employer must make up the difference.

People insist with this half truth of servers make $2.13 an hour either out of ignorance or to garner pity tips. The way I look at it is that I am not giving the server a tip I am in essence giving the restaurant the tip money to offset their legal obligation to pay at least the minimum wage thus saving the restaurant money but not helping the server in any meaningful way because if the server did not get a tip the restaurant would be legally obligated to pay the difference.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> For what not tipping? Let us all be honest than an not call it a tip but instead a bribe, not to do shit to your food.
> 
> If an employee's tips combined with the employer's direct (or cash) wages of at least $2.13 per hour do not equal the minimum hourly wage of $7.25 per hour, the employer must make up the difference.
> 
> People insist with this half truth of servers make $2.13 an hour either out of ignorance or to garner pity tips. The way I look at it is that I am not giving the server a tip I am in essence giving the restaurant the tip money to offset their legal obligation to pay at least the minimum wage thus saving the restaurant money but not helping the server in any meaningful way because if the server did not get a tip the restaurant would be legally obligated to pay the difference.


So you just don't think servers should make more than minimum wage. What a sweetheart.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

supernaut said:


> So you just don't think servers should make more than minimum wage. What a sweetheart.


Why should a server make more than a retail worker or fast food worker. Hell even fast food places are starting to bring your food out to your table and rotate people threw the store to refill drinks and pick up trash. If it is hard to fill a position for whatever reason (requirements are high, people don't want to do the job) than the pay should be only high, otherwise the pay should be as low as it possibly can be without violating the law.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why should a server make more than a retail worker or fast food worker. Hell even fast food places are starting to bring your food out to your table and rotate people threw the store to refill drinks and pick up trash. If it is hard to fill a position for whatever reason (requirements are high, people don't want to do the job) than the pay should be only high, otherwise the pay should be as low as it possibly can be without violating the law.


 because if they paid the waiters $8-$10 your food price would go up, so yeah you would pay for it anyway. at least this way if you got bad service you could do something about it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> because if they paid the waiters $8-$10 your food price would go up, so yeah you would pay for it anyway. at least this way if you got bad service you could do something about it.


The restaurants are not lowering their menu prices to compensate for the savings they receive not having to compensate their employees fully. The restaurants are charging as much as the consumer is willing to pay for their food and not a cent less.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> The restaurants are not lowering their menu prices to compensate for the savings they receive not having to compensate their employees fully. The restaurants are charging as much as the consumer is willing to pay for their food and not a cent less.


incorrect , look at europe's prices. you would see prices go up if we didnt have a tipping style here. its just a fact.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> incorrect , look at europe's prices. you would see prices go up if we didnt have a tipping style here. its just a fact.


I lived in Europe for a number of years were almost everything is expensive tipping has nothing to do with it. Go to McDonalds and ask for ketchup sure that will be extra, fuel prices are threw the roof etc. Again different area different people, a business will try and maximize profits always, you will never pay less than the local economy dictates. The same is true even in the US go to one area and the prices are different than another, the company will always charge as much as they can get a customer to pay.

Now what you will see is less servers being employed at a given store at a given time. A restaurant will be much more restrictive on staffing levels if they are having to pay the full cost of the labor.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> the company will always charge as much as they can get a customer to pay.


Well, in a free market, prices are set by the cost to produce or supply the goods or service and the value consumers assign to said good or service. If wages for servers were to increase, I'd expect the prices for the food to increase as well. However, I doubt the increase in food prices would be anywhere near 10%, let alone 15% or 20%.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why should a server make more than a retail worker or fast food worker. Hell even fast food places are starting to bring your food out to your table and rotate people threw the store to refill drinks and pick up trash. If it is hard to fill a position for whatever reason (requirements are high, people don't want to do the job) than the pay should be only high, otherwise the pay should be as low as it possibly can be without violating the law.


FWIW: Waiters and waitresses get an average of 63% of their wages from gratuities, per a PayScale study, but workers in the stripper/exotic dancer category earn the highest median hourly tips of all, at $25.40 per hour.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why should a server make more than a retail worker or fast food worker. Hell even fast food places are starting to bring your food out to your table and rotate people threw the store to refill drinks and pick up trash. If it is hard to fill a position for whatever reason (requirements are high, people don't want to do the job) than the pay should be only high, otherwise the pay should be as low as it possibly can be without violating the law.


So you lack any empathy or generosity whatsoever, and think people should always be paid the minimum legal amount.

Are you an actual person, or just a soulless AI, ruled by ruthless logic alone?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

supernaut said:


> So you lack any empathy or generosity whatsoever, and think people should always be paid the minimum legal amount.
> 
> Are you an actual person, or just a soulless AI, ruled by ruthless logic alone?


Honestly they should do away with the minimum wage and allow the market to decide what the minimum wage truly is.


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

marcoracecar said:


> That's where I disagree. I absolutely hate systems that allow people to be rated behind a safety curtain. If I want to show appreciation, I make sure to do that in person, face to face.
> 
> What's to stop people from wrongly accusing you of bad service? Technology made us all badass mofos behind a screen. No one can say anything directly to another person anymore. It's sad.


On top of that is Uber's and every call center's unethical practice of telling people to rate their driver or customer service agent so they can improve, but then actually use low ratings to fire them.

_"It wasn't us that fired you, it was the customers. Sorry, bye bye now."_


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Smashup said:


> On top of that is Uber's and every call center's unethical practice of telling people to rate their driver or customer service agent so they can improve, but then actually use low ratings to fire them.
> 
> _"It wasn't us that fired you, it was the customers. Sorry, bye bye now."_


If a company wants to keep you, they will find a way....
If a company wants to fire you , they will find a way...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> You actually think Uber is different than cabs? Same job = get person from point A to point B. But Uber cars are generally nicer & cleaner. And Uber rates are HALF that of cabs.
> 
> Seems like you are saying you TIP your cab driver? But not your Uber driver? For same service (and less expensive). The person that is responsible for your SAFE transportation?
> ...


Very well stated!


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Dec 22, 2015)

Ihateyou said:


> I was browsing a frequent traveler forum, and came across a thread about Uber ratings. What pissed me off was some of the posts of people who are aware that Uber does not include tips in their fares, but blatantly don't care.
> 
> Some quotes:
> "I don't purport to take a moral stand. I don't tip #1 because I'm cheap. Guilty as charged."
> ...


I find it quite funny that you of all people started this thread after I stated in another thread that many Uber pax are entitled. You tried telling me that I didn't know what entitled meant. I replied to go ahead and read articles (just like you posted) and then you will see what I mean. I explained that many pax wont tip knowing damn well the tip is not included.

Now, I don't necessarily believe every ride deserves a tip. I do believe any ride that involves handling luggage or groceries definitely deserves a tip.

Touche.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Most of the posters on Flyertalk are jerks; their posts do reflect the attitude of most of the Uber users.



PTUber said:


> You are not one of us!


I doubt that he really cares.



I_Like_Spam said:


> in the minds of most people, the Uber Profession is a non-tipping one- unlike pizza delivery or cab driving.


The first quoted sentence tells all. Uber just about tells its users not to tip. Thus, in the mind of the user, you do not tip.



CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> You think Uber is different than cabs? Uber cars are generally nicer & cleaner.
> If you don't want TIP your Uber driver, take the bus. Or take a cab & pay twice as much see what happens when you don't tip!


The UberX cars that I have received recently have been filthy hoopties. The drivers have been polite, even if they did not know where they were going or what they were doing. The taxis that I have received from Uber have been clean, sound, had polite drivers who knew where they were going and what they were doing.

Cab drivers get flatted all the time.



PrestonT said:


> I don't know you, yet I don't like you.


I suspect that he does not care.



Strange Fruit said:


> why do we tip hair cutters and food servers?


As appreciation for a job well done. In addition, it is to make sure that the next time that I show up, I get excellent treatment.



marcoracecar said:


> I hate systems that allow people to be rated behind a safety curtain.
> What's to stop people from wrongly accusing you? No one can say anything directly to another person anymore.


People downrate you just to be mean. They do not necessarily understand the rating system and the TNCs use a lame excuse for refusing to explain it to them.

People do that all the time.

If you do, they get downright hostile.



Uberfunitis said:


> It is not always comfortable telling someone that they suck at their job and should be fired. I think ratings give far more honest opinions of someones performance.


I agree with the first sentence. Even if you are polite about it, they tend to become downright hostile. I disagree with your second. More than one of these anonymous ratings have not been honest.



marcoracecar said:


> That's the way it used to be. If you have a problem, just say it.


It used to be that you could say something. Sadly, no more.



CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> So when someone requests "Uber-Taxi" the service is different?


It is. You get a taxi and all the advantages that it has. Other than that, there _*ain't*_ all that much difference.



Uberfunitis said:


> I mostly don't tip in places I am visiting. In my home area I will tip lowly if I ever plan to return. That is why Ubers don't get tips they don't have leverage like restaurants with repeat business.


Rarely do you see the same passenger more than once, unless you make a point of working certain neighbourhoods at the same time when the same people ride.



PrestonT said:


> If you don't tip, I don't hold it against you unless you obnoxiously wave it in my face


I hate the cheap, demanding shithooks who let you know just how cheap that they are. They wear it like a medal.



Uberfunitis said:


> Uber should let us know before accepting the ride how long it should take to complete the job but that is not the passengers concern.


I never take the TNC's shortcomings out on a passenger. The customer does not set rates or policies, he only uses the service as the provider tells him to use it.



Uberfunitis said:


> servers are vastly overpaid by tips.


NONSENSE....or do you think that anyone who makes good money because he is good at what he does might not necessarily deserve it.



hulksmash said:


> we are cheaper than a cab have nicer cars, are generally friendlier.


That is not the case in my market. Base rates are less than that of a cab, yes. The UberX cars that I have received of late have been filthy hoopties. The Uber Taxis that I have received have been clean and sound. All drivers, Uber Taxi and UberX have been polite.



Trafficat said:


> So what about when you have a driver come a long way to take you a short distance?


The poster to whom you refer does not care about the driver's problems. He cares only about his own. Most of the Uber users are like that. If they are not worried about my problems, why should I be worried about theirs. I am in business to make a profit, not to provide Social Services.



Uberfunitis said:


> I will not tip a cab either, not that I would ever take a cab now.


Ask me why I am not surprised. You would not be the only one.



WVboyinOH said:


> Jerks are jerks to everyone, not just TNC drivers.


^^^THIS^^^



Uberfunitis said:


> You acknowledge and agree that all Users should be transported directly to their specified destination, If the user authorizes a stop than it is part of the job and what we are being compensated for.





Uberfunitis said:


> You acknowledge and agree that all Users should be transported directly to their specified destination


....and when I arrive at the destination in the application, my obligation to the user ends.................



Uberfunitis said:


> I never signed any social contract, I have no obligation to society despite what some SJW may desire.
> 
> We are able to end our relationship with the passenger at any time that is safe


......nor did I. I have no obligation to the user other than to transport him to the address in the application. Some SJW may think that I have others, but I do not.

.....allright, so you admit that I have no obligation to the user other than to transport him to the address in the application.



Uberfunitis said:


> The reason a person does not tip and Uber driver is because an Uber driver has no leverage to get them to tip. Taxi drivers are also extorting the tip in that people are afraid that they will cause a big scene when you get out of the car and don't tip, and there is no recourse others than ignoring it.


While it is true that the UberX driver has little leverage, it is mostly because what Uber does is tantamount to telling its users not to tip.

If a cab driver in the Capital of Your Nation even asks for a tip, he is subject to a fine. If he causes a scene, the DFHV will at minimum, fine him. They might either suspend or revoke his hack licence, as well. In fact, what a cab driver can say to a passenger is so tightly regulated that it even violates his First Amendment Rights. Sadly, I have not hit Powerball, yet, so I can not afford a high powered lawyer to take the D.C. Gubbamint to court.



Wardell Curry said:


> I realized how much money I was losing by being nice and how many pax were taking advantage of my good will with no tip.


^^^THIS^^^. If you are nice to people in this business, they will take advantage and will not compensate you. If they want anything out of the ordinary, be it a cab or UberX ride, usually, I decline. The hip riders will pose a query about what it might take to receive the extraordinary service. Those who are not hip, simply do not get anything above and beyond what is required. Some of those denied will tell a story about an alleged "tip" that I have supposedly "blown", but people like that never had any intention of tipping, anyhow. I let them know that I know that.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Ask me why I am not surprised.


I suspect that he does not care why you're surprised.


----------

